# Final Logo



## dvsDave (Feb 18, 2004)

You may have noticed the new logo(if you haven't, refresh/reload the page) This is our final logo design.... It was created by Adrian Winter, a professional graphics designer up in Boston who did it for us for free. Thank you Adrian!! 

If you like it, post comments on it!!


----------



## digitaltec (Feb 19, 2004)

I love the new logo! It fits the site well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## zac850 (Feb 19, 2004)

Very nice logo. Im assuming the birthday hat on the B is temporary (i mean, this is the sites b-day...)

very very nice!!!


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 19, 2004)

yes, it's temporary... but the entire logo is completely vectorized, so the graphics can scale to any size!! I would just have to tweak the shading to account for size, but that is doable!


----------



## wolf825 (Feb 19, 2004)

very nice...I like a lot! 

I also like the hat--we should keep it just for fun...

-wolf


----------

